# Old Pocket Watch Gg Graves



## fredrose40 (May 15, 2011)

gg graves sheffield, the express english lever in red


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, and... ????


----------



## fredrose40 (May 15, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Yes, and... ????


This pocket watch has no hands but the workings are all there and case just wanted to know back ground on makers and potential resale value

thanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

fredrose40 said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and... ????
> ...


You haven't provided enough information - like saying 'I've got a car with one wheel missing, how much is it worth?'.

Pictures are essential - there is an excellent forum guide at the top of the 'Watch Discussion Forum'.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Yes, and... ????


Hahaha! I'm sorry that just struck me all funny.

But yes, he's right. We DO need pictures. It's impossible to tell anything about something if we don't know what that something is.


----------

